# Purchasing my First Hunting Slingshot



## Mike68 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey guys, so I really want to get into slingshot hunting, and I'm going to buy my first dedicated hunting slingshot soon. I was wondering if you could help me pick one out.

I've had my eye on the Hammermil Hunter from T&D Bunny Buster. I have pretty big hands, and it looks like it would fit my hand well.

However, I can't decide if I want a slingshot with finger rests on the sides of the posts, like A+ slingshots. I know the logical decision would be to experiment around and see what I like, but I really don't have the time or cash. I'd like to make only one purchase for the time being.

I do know that I want a symmetrical slingshot, the right and left handed one's don't appeal to me.

I have a good amount of experience with Trumark slingshots, but I'd like something of a higher quality.

Can anyone make some recommendations? Do the finger rests on the sides of the posts make for an inherently more accurate shot?

Thanks guys.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I say go out and find a nice Natural!!! ... I am a bad person to get advice from because I love ALL slingshots. The cheapest route is to stick with the trumark. Trumarks kick ass.


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

What you said Ihave them both but it is hard to compare them which is better.


----------



## Mike68 (Apr 10, 2011)

Being the fickle person that I am, I'm actually leaning more towards a PS3 from A+. Do you think it's worth it to get the steel reinforced model?


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

Mike68 said:


> Being the fickle person that I am, I'm actually leaning more towards a PS3 from A+. Do you think it's worth it to get the steel reinforced model?


My is multiplex , if you don't mind to scratch it when in real action .


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Hmmm, I dont see my modified Saunders Hawk in that list or picture. It is a great shooter for the money also and is easy on band sets. -- Tex-Shooter
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/6830-slingshot-supplies-usa-sales-only/


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I'd say get a natural. It's the logical choice for hunting and has the highest quality. But I'm a little like NF I love all slingshots.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

If you want one to out live you get one of Hogans castings, they have some for flat bands, they are made to last a lifetime, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> If you want one to out live you get one of Hogans castings, they have some for flat bands, they are made to last a lifetime, jeff










my Joker will take looped tubes as well. The camo finished ones look great.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The Saunders cam band change system will take two flat bands per side (up to .060 total) or two small tubes (up to .060 thick) or one large tube (up to 3/8 by .060) or one flat band per side9 up to 1/16 thick.. If installing one flat band per side on thin rubber, you should add a rubber shim to bring the total thickness to .050.They will not take solid squares or rounds. All thicknesses are in inches and all rubber hardness should be 40 Durometer +/= 5. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The first things we'd have to know to help you out is... what kind of hunting are you planning on doing, what's your level of expertise, how big is your holding hand, do you prefer bands or tubes, what's your preferred draw length, and how do you hold your slingshot(forks up, forks to the side)?

Wingshooting, in my opinion, you need a 2.5 or larger gap between the forks so you don't get excited fork hits.
Open field hunting, pretty much anything you like to shoot with goes.
Dense thicket hunting, a shorter more powerful draw might be good.
Slingshot fishing.. well you need a reel attachment point.

You might like to think about getting a custom made slingshot that can fit exactly what you're after... and as it so happens there's many on this board that can get you exactly what you're after... me included!


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Mike if you still interested in my design amid such a variety of other fine products please email me and I'd be happy to discuss it with you and get you set up properly!!!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

erlkonig said:


> What you said Ihave them both but it is hard to compare them which is better.


Wow







thats quite a collection.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mike68 said:


> Hey guys, so I really want to get into slingshot hunting, and I'm going to buy my first dedicated hunting slingshot soon. I was wondering if you could help me pick one out.
> 
> I've had my eye on the Hammermil Hunter from T&D Bunny Buster. I have pretty big hands, and it looks like it would fit my hand well.
> 
> ...


The Hammermil is a proven hunter.
Let me know if you decide to go with one.
Tom


----------

